# Cases



## metalteck (Feb 3, 2006)

I am new to building pc. I wanted to know if it was possible to take the motherboard of an optiplex 270 tower and put it into a regular case. If not, is it possible to take a regular intel motherboard and place it into a dell case.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes it is possibe. but you might need a new psu. make sure that you can take evrything out.


shouldnt this be in case mod section?


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

yes it's possible, and I believe you can buy addapters for the differance in the psu, but psus' are usually cheap so the choice is yours. Also alot of cases come with psu so your probably good to go.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

However, some case supplied PSUs are junk so an aftermarket solution would be the best call... even if it's for a Dell.


----------

